# AVANTAGE DISQUE DUR 7200 T/min



## Deleted member 11896 (12 Novembre 2004)

J'envisage d'acheter un POWERBOOK G4 Titanium de 17 pouces dans le but premier de faire des montages vidéo avec iMovie avec le plus de confort possible. Est-ce que mon choix est bon ? J'ai lu que certains conseillent un disque dur tournant à 7200 tours/min. Alors est ce que le portable est 'livrable' avec ce disque dur plus rapide et, au quotidien , qu'est ce que ce disque apporte en plus à l'utilisateur en montages vidéo ?
Merci.


----------



## doojay (13 Novembre 2004)

Bienvenue dans la communauté et bon choix de machine  pour le disque dur à 7200tm c'est une réalité, c'est plus efficasse cependant n'oublie pas que pour lemoment ce n'est "qu'à" 60 gigas mais c'est vraiment un bonheur au quotidien par contre il ne me semble pas que cela soit proposé en option chez Apple il faut l'acheter et le faire monter ou le monter sois même (ce qui ne fait pas sauter la garantie) pour cela il faut quand même être sur de son coup   pour le montage vidéo si tu veux un énorme confort "gonfle" ton PowerBook en RAM et c'est à peu près tout. Si tu as d'autres questions n'hésites pas


----------



## Amophis (13 Novembre 2004)

Salut   

Pourquoi ne pas prendre l'option 5400tr (avec 16Mo de cache) proposé par Apple et prendre un "gros" disque externe en FW800. Car comme le dit doojay, le 7200tr fait 60Go (le 5400tr proposé par Apple fait 80Go), de plus ils ne le proposent pas en option (le 7200tr).


D'après ce que j'ai pu lire à droite et à gauche, le 5400tr est déjà sympa, et le meilleur compromis pour de la vidéo, c'est quand même le disque externe (rapide et capacité ->400Go voire plus).

La ram aussi très important, par contre ne pas l'acheter chez Apple (trop cher), prendre Crucial, Dane Elec, Corsair...


----------



## vincmyl (13 Novembre 2004)

C'est cher un disque dur externe FW800 non?


----------



## Amophis (13 Novembre 2004)

non pas plus que ça...   

Je sais que Lacie, et Macway proposent ça: triple interface FW400, FW800 et USB2. Pour avoir testé les deux FW, ben ça pulse le FW800 

Par contre pour un disque externe 2,5" en FW800, là oui c'est encore très cher je trouve.

Niveau prix, il faut compter 200¤ pour un 160Go@7200tr avec 8Mo de cache, triple interface, boitier Alu, et soft de sauvegarde + toute la connectique.

Perso je trouve ça honnête, mais pas obligatoire si on ne dispose pas d'un PowerBook (les G5 ont un FW800 moins performant que les PowerBooks.... sisi c'est vrai  ).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Salut, un DD 80Go en 5400 tr et 16 Mo de cache, c'est vachement confortable.

 Alors je te conseille d'opter pour un bon stockage externe en FW800, et ce ne sera que du bonheur


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (15 Novembre 2004)

Merci, je vois déjà plus clair grâce à vos conseils : Maximum de RAM et DD 80 Go - 5400 tr APPLE me semble un bon choix car jusqu'à ce jour j'utilise iMovie 4 ... peut-être plus tard "Final Cut Express"  2 je pense actuellement.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

C'est un bon choix, et tu peux te dire que pour le moment, le 80 Go en 5400tr sera confortable.
 Ensuite, tu pourra changer ton DD plus tard, et par exemple attendre de plus grosses capacités sur les 7200.
 Ils en sont pour l'instant à 60Go, moi j'attends au minimum 120Go en 7200tr dès que les prix auront un peu baissé pour changer.
 C'est une solution, elle vaut ce qu'elle vaut.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (16 Novembre 2004)

OK va pour un DD 5400 tr.

Mais, au fait, si j'achète le powerbook avec le DD 5400 tr, il y a un supplément de prix je suppose ?
et question RAM, pour utiliser iMovie (plus tard FCE) celle d'origine de 512 est suffisante ?

Je m'rapproche du but !


----------



## Amophis (16 Novembre 2004)

L'options DD 5400tr est payante, va voir sur l'Apple Store pour te faire une idée. Mais pour le 17", deux options qui ne coutent pas trop sont: la ram video à 128Mo (super pour le dual screen) et l'option 5400tr. 

 Pour la Ram, et pour de la vidéo, je pense que 1Go c'est bien, 512Mo ça risque d'être limite au bout d'un moment. Par contre n'oublie pas d'acheter la ram ailleurs (moins chère  ).


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (17 Novembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> L'options DD 5400tr est payante, va voir sur l'Apple Store pour te faire une idée. Mais pour le 17", deux options qui ne coutent pas trop sont: la ram video à 128Mo (*super pour le dual screen*) et l'option 5400tr.
> 
> *Qu'entends tu par le "dual screen" ?*


----------



## Amophis (17 Novembre 2004)

Bureau étendu ou recopie vidéo: en bureau étendu (comme son nom l'indique), ta surface d'affichage additionne les deux écrans (pax ex. sur un tu mets les palettes et les outils, sur l'autre le projet sur lequel tu travailles, c'est vraiment génial).

  La recopie vidéo te permet d'avoir la même image sur les deux écrans.

  Voilà


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Salut a tous!!!!

 Je pense que quand on veut se payer un PB, ca veut quand meme dire qu'on a les moyens.
 Alors pour la différence de prix, ceux qui veulent se faire plaisir comme je l'ai fait peuvent se permettre le DD en 5400tr (très agréable), et la carte vidéo 128Mo, pour l'instant je ne l'ai pas trop exploité, mais ca fait du bien de le savoir.

 Voila


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (17 Novembre 2004)

Exact !

N'ayant aucune notion des prix des options , j'ai demandé chez CAMI STORE (Apple) à LIEGE (Belgique) le prix d'un Powerbook 17" . Réponse: avec DD 4200 = 3023 euros et avec DD 5400 = 3077 euros.

Maintenant que j'ai les chiffres, c'est vrai que je ne vais pas chicaner pour 54 euros.


----------



## Amophis (17 Novembre 2004)

Ca y est, j'ai remplacé mon disque dur par l'Hitachi 7K60 (60Go@7200trs).


Avant toute chose, je voulais signaler qu'il faut savoir que l'ouverture du PowerBook laisse des traces. Je m'explique, il y a une attache TRES difficile à décrocher au niveau du combo (ou SD), ou l'on est obligé de faire levier avec un tournevis. Cependant, même en étant le plus délicat possible, je n'ai pas réussi à épargner l'alu de la carcasse. Donc forcement, lors d'un retour en garantie, à moins que je tombe sur une personne pas très regardante, elle verra les traces de lutte   


Deuxième point, il y avait sur mon modèle (acheté en mai 2004), deux morceaux de scotch kapton (scotch haute température) que l'on est obligé d'enlever pour sortir le disque. Ce scotch permet d'immobiliser les nappes pour éviter quelles se redressent.


Donc le disque maintenant. J'avais au préalable booté sur mon disque externe (qui contient une install clean d'OSX avec des outils de maintenances), et cloné mon disque (j'ai aussi un boitier externe 2,5" FW/USB).


Donc après remplacement du disque, remontage, j'ai allumé la machine, est là:    un démarrage plus rapide mais aussi un bruit de souffle léger: et oui il tourne presque 50% plus vite, donc celui là on entend un souffle. Par contre il est plus silencieux que le toshiba lors des accès.

Je me suis dépéché de passer un coup de Xbench (même si ce n'est qu'un bench  ), et là forcement les débit sont plus importants de 10 à 40% (mais attention, ce ne sont que des valeurs approximatives, le gain est à mesurer au quotidien en utilisation courante).


Pour l'instant (je le teste depuis 1/2H) je suis assez satisfait, mais je confirmerais dans le temps. Ce que je remarque par exemple, c'est que pour un rip de dvd (au passage c'est un dvd à moi  ) la gain n'est pas négligeable. 


Alors, opération obligatoire? Ben pas sur, en tout cas, tant qu'Apple ne le propose pas en option, car je ne pensais pas "marquer" l'alu comme ça (bon c'est pas énorme mais je suis un peu maniaque donc....).

Pour ceux que le bruit inquiète, le disque fait moins de bruit que les ventilos, mais par exemple, si je le laisse tourner le nuit j'entend une siffle léger que je n'entendais pas avant (mais on ne peut pas tout avoir).

Ce que j'ai pu remarquer, c'est la qualité de fabrication de nos machines, et l'assemblage quasi parfait de toute cette mechanique, c'est


----------



## doojay (17 Novembre 2004)

félicitation pour ton achat! Par contre c'est marrant moi je n'ai eu aucun probléme de montage et de démontage avec mon 17" par contre quand j'ai transvasé l'ancien DD du 17" dans mon 12" c'était l'horreur    :casse: au demontage et au remontage même que maintenant le ventilo du 12" tourne tout le temps donc il faut que je redemontes un troisième fois (et oui la deuxième c'était parceque le cd que j'avais inséré ne sortait plus due à un probléme de remontage)


----------



## Amophis (17 Novembre 2004)

C'est normal que tu es eu moins de soucis car le 17" est plus facile à démonter.

Par contre est-ce que le sifflement te dérange?


----------



## doojay (17 Novembre 2004)

peut être que le 17" est un peu mieux isolé parce que c'est comme un trés trés léger circulement d'air et pas un sifflement (enfin tout dépend ce que tu entends par sifflement), ce n'est pas désagréable


----------



## Amophis (17 Novembre 2004)

Effectivement c'est plus un passage d'air... je viens de me le redémonter car les attaches se sont légèrement tordus et j'avais oublié de les redresser ce qui provoquais un très léger jeu, mais maintenant tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Bon maintenant que je m'y habitue, le bruit est finalement très faible, il est vrai que maintenant, utilisateur de Mac, je suis comme qui dirais, très pointilleux, voire trop. Donc il faut que j'arrète de me masturber l'esprit....  :rose:  :rose:  et que je profite des avancées technologique.


----------



## Sebang (18 Novembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement c'est plus un passage d'air... je viens de me le redémonter car les attaches se sont légèrement tordus et j'avais oublié de les redresser ce qui provoquais un très léger jeu, mais maintenant tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
> 
> Bon maintenant que je m'y habitue, le bruit est finalement très faible, il est vrai que maintenant, utilisateur de Mac, je suis comme qui dirais, très pointilleux, voire trop. Donc il faut que j'arrète de me masturber l'esprit....  :rose:  :rose:  et que je profite des avancées technologique.



Moi ça me brouterai bien de passer à 7200tr (je suis à 4200 sur mon alu là), mais 60go... Ça serait bien qu'ils sortent des 80go voire même un 100go (ça existe en 100 à 5400tr, mais je sais pas si le gain est énorme (presque le double lors d'un passage à 7200 quand même !))

A voir...
Mes 60go sont un peu petit, mais on en veut toujours plus, alors évidemment...


----------



## Amophis (18 Novembre 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça me brouterai bien de passer à 7200tr (je suis à 4200 sur mon alu là), mais 60go... Ça serait bien qu'ils sortent des 80go voire même un 100go (ça existe en 100 à 5400tr, mais je sais pas si le gain est énorme (presque le double lors d'un passage à 7200 quand même !))
> 
> A voir...
> Mes 60go sont un peu petit, mais on en veut toujours plus, alors évidemment...



Depuis que j'ai mon PB, je n'ai jamais eu plus de 30-35Go sur mon disque. De plus, si j'ai besoin de place, j'ai ce qu'il faut en externe 

Mais effectivement, les 80 et 100Go en 7200tr vont arriver un jour ou l'autre (le 100Go@5400tr devrait être dispo.)


----------



## freestate (18 Novembre 2004)

Moi, j'ai mis un 7200 hitashi dans mon PB. Le 5200, c'est encore bcp trop faible pour un powerbook. Le 7200, ça change la vie...
Effectivement, on a tous eu des petits problèmes de clips en dessus du CD-Rom, mais c'est pas insurmontable!!

Moi, je fais de la musique. Le 4200 d'origine, c'était vraiment n'importe quoi (question a Apple: pourquoi mettez vous des dd si faible et si lent dans la Ferrari des portable??? J'ai toujours pas compris!)

Plus rapide! Non, beaucoup plus rapide! Moins bruyant! Et oui, même nettement! Et surtout, pas de problème de surchauffe! 

Mon dd Hitachi, je l'ai eu pour moins cher que le 5200 vendu chez Apple!!!

Bref, va y mon gars, n'hésite pas!!!!!!!


----------



## Amophis (18 Novembre 2004)

freestate a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai mis un 7200 hitashi dans mon PB. Le 5200, c'est encore bcp trop faible pour un powerbook. Le 7200, ça change la vie...
> Effectivement, on a tous eu des petits problèmes de clips en dessus du CD-Rom, mais c'est pas insurmontable!!
> 
> Moi, je fais de la musique. Le 4200 d'origine, c'était vraiment n'importe quoi (question a Apple: pourquoi mettez vous des dd si faible et si lent dans la Ferrari des portable??? J'ai toujours pas compris!)
> ...


 Si mes souvenirs sont bon, c'est toi qui avait eu un contact chez Apple te certifiant que la garantie ne saute pas en remplaçant le disque dur?

 As-tu ce souffle aussi depuis le remplacement du disque? En tout cas il est vrai que l'ancien disque avait tendance à craquer lors des accès, le nouveau est TRES silencieux lors des accès (bcq plus que celui d'origine).

 Pour l'autonomie, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une grande différence (j'était à 2H30 avec la luminosité à moitié, aujourd'hui idem). Et la chauffe, rien pour l'instant. Encore une fois, mon seul regret et la nécessité d'ouvrir le PowerBook, le proposer en option serait nettement plus "logique".


----------



## doojay (18 Novembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Si mes souvenirs sont bon, c'est toi qui avait eu un contact chez Apple te certifiant que la garantie ne saute pas en remplaçant le disque dur?
> 
> As-tu ce souffle aussi depuis le remplacement du disque? En tout cas il est vrai que l'ancien disque avait tendance à craquer lors des accès, le nouveau est TRES silencieux lors des accès (bcq plus que celui d'origine).
> 
> Pour l'autonomie, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une grande différence (j'était à 2H30 avec la luminosité à moitié, aujourd'hui idem). Et la chauffe, rien pour l'instant. Encore une fois, mon seul regret et la nécessité d'ouvrir le PowerBook, le proposer en option serait nettement plus "logique".


Je vois Amophis que tu es encore "traumatisé" par le soufle de ton nouveau DD! Je plaisantes bien sur! Ah ce n'est pas drole! :affraid:  :casse: A part ça tu en es où de ton avis sur ton "nouveau" PB après presque une journée d'utilisation?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi j'ai le disque en 5400 tr d'Apple, et je dois dire qu'il est très silencieux et confortable à l'exploitation.
 Par contre, c'est vrai que j'attends avec impatience des DD 7200tr a grande capacité, au minimum 100Go, car je trouve que 80Go c'est déja limite.

 En tout cas, j'ai pas l'impression que mon PB chauffe plus que celui d'un collègue qui en a un en 4200tr, et puis le mien est plus rapide.


----------



## Amophis (18 Novembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Je vois Amophis que tu es encore "traumatisé" par le soufle de ton nouveau DD! Je plaisantes bien sur! Ah ce n'est pas drole! :affraid:  :casse: A part ça tu en es où de ton avis sur ton "nouveau" PB après presque une journée d'utilisation?


 Je reconnais que cela m'a fait bizarre au début, mais c'est mathématique (et mécanique): une pièce en rotation engendre des flux d'air, et plus cette rotation est élevée, plus le flux d'air est important: d'où le souffle produit par le disque. Pour ceux qui sont interréssés par le remplacement de ce disque, ne vous affolez pas, c'est 10X plus silencieux qu'un disque 7200tr en 3,5" par exemple 

    C'est vrai qu'il est utopique de vouloir une machine très performante sans avoir aucun bruit....

    A quand les cartes mémoires de 100Go avec 40Mo de débit pour remplacer les disques durs.... 


 Concernant le confort d'utilisation après une journée, il FAUT qu'Apple propose ce genre de disque dans sa prochaine rev. surtout avec la chute des prix (j'ai payé le mien 150¤). C'est du bonheur, lancement des taches + rapide, travail sur les gros fichiers bcq plus rapide (je parle même pas du transfert de GROS fichiers, faudra que je vois si je gagne beaucoup lors du clonage avec mon disque externe).

Edit:

Je viens de faire des essais, le souffle est audible la nuit sans aucun bruit à côté, mais bon j'ai l'oreille sensible (j'entend le bourdonnement des transformateurs et autres bobinages alors....)


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (20 Novembre 2004)

J'ai lu avec attention vos reflexions? J'ai bien compris que le PB fonctionne plus vite et mieux donc plus confortable si DD 7200 tr en interne malgré les difficultés de montage, les souffles et la chaleur en plus.
Mais, dites moi, pour la seule utilisation d'iMovie4 en projets de max 30 minutes pour un non-professionnel est-ce que le DD7200 (pas de marque Apple) en interne en vaut vraiment la chandelle ?
Et si j'achetai d'abord un PB avec DD 5400 tr (Apple) pour commencer. Et plus tard, pourquoi ne pas  acheter un DD EXTERNE raccordé via le cable firewire (J'évite alors la limitation des capacités en DD Internes et les désagréments du démontage/montage...).

Votre avis éclairé sur ceci en sachant que je suis un NOVICE dans le domaine informatique. C'est pour cà que je metourne vers Mac car on dit qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir une licence en informatique pour UTILISER un Mac. Alors, vive le bon sens !

Merci.


----------



## doojay (20 Novembre 2004)

WERELDS a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu avec attention vos reflexions? J'ai bien compris que le PB fonctionne plus vite et mieux donc plus confortable si DD 7200 tr en interne malgré les difficultés de montage, les souffles et la chaleur en plus.
> Mais, dites moi, pour la seule utilisation d'iMovie4 en projets de max 30 minutes pour un non-professionnel est-ce que le DD7200 (pas de marque Apple) en interne en vaut vraiment la chandelle ?
> Et si j'achetai d'abord un PB avec DD 5400 tr (Apple) pour commencer. Et plus tard, pourquoi ne pas  acheter un DD EXTERNE raccordé via le cable firewire (J'évite alors la limitation des capacités en DD Internes et les désagréments du démontage/montage...).
> 
> ...


Moi je dis que c'est une bonne solution. Le DD en externe te servira toujours mais n'oublie pas le firewire est beaucoup mieux en 800 qu'en 400. Si moi j'ai changé mon DD interne c'est que je me "trimbale" très souvent avec mon PB17" alors un DD externe n'est pas pratique pour moi même si c'est mieux qu'un DD interne (entre nous le mieux c'est d'avoir les deux  )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

un DD externe en usb2 ou fw sera t-il aussi veloce qu'un DD interne ?


----------



## Amophis (20 Novembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> un DD externe en usb2 ou fw sera t-il aussi veloce qu'un DD interne ?



D'après Golf (modo périphériques) un externe 7200 sera moins bien qu'un interne 7200 (cité pour une utilisation de Virtual PC). Après est-ce ça s'applique de manière générale? J'ai lu ça cette semaine (monde PC et USB):http://www.materiel.be/stockage/dd/extrack/page6.php


Pour eux, un disque externe, du moment que l'interface est de bonne qualité, est  quasi équivalent qu'en interne. A voir


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

des possesseurs peuvent ils temoigner merci


par ailleurs, que choisir ? usb 2 ou FW ? sachant que FW est plus cher que usb2 (sauf erreur de ma part)


----------



## Amophis (20 Novembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> des possesseurs peuvent ils temoigner merci
> 
> 
> par ailleurs, que choisir ? usb 2 ou FW ? sachant que FW est plus cher que usb2 (sauf erreur de ma part)



Tu as une meilleur stabilité avec le firewire. De plus tu peux les mettre en série 

Le top c'est même le firewire 800, mais bon c'est dispo que sur les PowerBook et PowerMac.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

en gros raté pour moi qui vais switcher avec un ibook


----------



## Amophis (20 Novembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> en gros raté pour moi qui vais switcher avec un ibook




NON !!!! un disque externe Firewire 400 et complètement compatible avec l'iBook (et le reste de la gamme Mac).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2004)

Salut a tous !!!

 Pour en revenir a notre principal intéressé de ce fil, je dirais qu'un DD 5400tr proposé par Apple est suffisant, même conseillé pour l'exploitation de ta machine.
 Tu prends après un boitier externe avec un bon DD d'une bonne capacité, et le tour est joué.
 Après, dès que les DD 7200tr pour portable auront une plus grande capacité, tu pourras alors changer ton DD. Le fait d'attendre te permet de refaire un peu tes poches.

 --> Doojay, j'ai aussi un PB 17" que j'adore, et que je trimballe avec moi tous les jours pour aller en cours, et au boulot (cycle ingénieur en alternance) et je dois dire que je ne me trimballe pas un DD externe car après ca fait un peu bcp a trimballer.
 Par contre, il te suffit de garder un peu de place sur ton DD interne, et le soir, tu bouges tout sur le DD externe, et le tour est joué.
 Enfin moi c'est ce que je fais, et cette solution me satisfait entièrement, et ca m'évite de trimballer un DD externe.

 Voila, a +


----------

